# Guess the Score Thurs. Dec. 30th @ Nets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on at 7:30, but only on NBALP. If anyone here has NBALP, it would be greatly appreciated if you would post what is happening in the game.

Pollard and Bender are on the IL for the Pacers

Mercer and Planinic are on the IR for the Nets

Pacers- 94
Nets- 85

Leading Scorer for Pacers- Jamaal Tinsley (27)

Leading Scorer for Nets- Jason Kidd (32)

Needless to say, I'm expecting a dual between Kidd and Tinsley.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 90
Nets 86


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 99
Nets: 93


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll try to update the score, by watching it on the internet.

Pacers- 95
Nets- 88


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 87 nets 82


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

86 - 81 Pacers

Pacers Leading Scorer: Jermaine O'Neal (26)
Nets Leading Scorer: Vince Carter (22)


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Pacers- 95
Nets- 93


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

So Pacers will never lose a game?


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm sure they will, but I'm (we're) trying to think positive.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> So Pacers will never lose a game?


not to the nets


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> 
> 
> not to the nets


:laugh: 

Not to Vince Carter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Err I'm probably going to miss this one aswell, since I'll most likely be playing poker tonight.
Someone do play by play!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Err I'm probably going to miss this one aswell, since I'll most likely be playing poker tonight.
> Someone do play by play!


Can't, it's not on tv. I'll do a score update.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

VS.









Pacers at New Jersey
Thursday, 12/30
7:30, Continental Airlines Arena
TV: NBALP Radio: WIBC 

Starting Lineups:
*Pacers-*





































**Due to Rick's recent love for Michael Curry, I am assuming that he will start**

*Nets-*







































> Indiana (14-13) at New Jersey (10-17) 7:30 pm EST
> 
> EAST RUTHERFORD, New Jersey (Ticker) -- Jermaine O'Neal looks like he's ecstatic to be back. O'Neal and the Indiana Pacers visit the rejuvenated New Jersey Nets on Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20041230/INDNJN/preview.html


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

JO is going to have a huge game, he's going to dominate Collins and Kristic out there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Latest on O'Neal's trial:
http://www.indystar.com/articles/5/205818-6195-102.html


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't, it's not on tv. I'll do a score update.


It's not on TV? I didn't notice. 
Oh well, the score update will be fine. If I'm around I'll help out as well.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I'll be able to watch the game, I am watching Nets pre-game on the League Pass channel.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 99, nets 97


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nope, can't watch it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

4-0 Pacers with 10:16 left in the 1st


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 5
Nets- 0
10:04 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

8-0 Pacers with 9:31 left

Bird Fan, where are you getting the score from?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 8
Nets- 2

O'Neal has 5 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

8-5 Pacers with 8:25 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

11-7 Indy, Reggie hit a 25 ft 3

O'Neal has 5/3
Tinsley has 4 assists
RJ has 5 points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

15-9 Indy with 6:16 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> Bird Fan, where are you getting the score from?


Pacers.com, click on flash, it's underneath the score.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

20-9 Indy with 4:36 left. Of course, since I can't watch this game, we're gonna blow them out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Pacers.com, click on flash, it's underneath the score.


I'm using ESPN.

20-13 Indy with 3:45 to go, of course my blowout thoughts caused us to let them score 4 in a row.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

22-13 Indy with 2:47 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

23-17 Indy with 2 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ESPN says we hit a 3 at the end of one and NBA.com says it didn't count.

JO has 15 pts
Foster has 6 boards
Tinsley has 6 assists

RJ has 7 points
Jabari Smith has 4 rebounds
Jason Kidd has 3 assists


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> ESPN says we hit a 3 at the end of one and NBA.com says it didn't count.
> 
> JO has 15 pts
> ...


I was too slow with those... NBA.com did count it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NBA.com counts it as a 3, then a 2; I guess that means it's confirmed.

ESPN calls it a 27 footer.

27-17 with 10:25 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I was too slow with those... NBA.com did count it


It seems like everyone's slow trying to beat me to updates. No hard feelings.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

30-21 Indy with 9:06 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ESPN changes from a 27 ft 3 to an 18 ft J.

NBA.com says 31-21 and it's halftime:uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> NBA.com says 31-21 and it's halftime:uhoh:


Now with 8:57 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

37-21 Indy with 7:08 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

37-23 with 6:02 left


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The 3 Croshere hit at the buzzer didn't count.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

37-25 with 5:17 left


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinsley is shooting 0-7  ... but Croshere has made all of his three FGAs and has 11pts


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

39-25 with 4:45 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

39-30 with 2:36 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Are Foster, Jermaine, and Tinsley even playing? JO's points haven't raised, Foster's rebounds haven't raised, and Tinsley's assists haven't raised.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

39-34 with 1:19 left, we've blown our lead


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Are Foster, Jermaine, and Tinsley even playing? JO's points haven't raised, Foster's rebounds haven't raised, and Tinsley's assists haven't raised.


Foster hasn't played much because Croshere is onfire, Jermaine has just missed his lay-ups and Tinsley hasn't played because he is shooting 0-9


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

42-34 off a Tinsley 3 pointer. .24 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

44-34 off of a Croshere layup. I'm guessing he's tied with JO now for 15 points. His first good game in how long?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 44-34 off of a Croshere layup. I'm guessing he's tied with JO now for 15 points. His first good game in how long?


Dec 11 vs Kings: Croshere made 21pts and took 8rebs


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Foster hasn't played much because Croshere is onfire, Jermaine has just missed his lay-ups and Tinsley hasn't played because he is shooting 0-9


Can't we just play Croshere at the SF if he's on fire? I know he's not a SF, but he's played it before.

If Jermaine is missing his layups, I'm assuming he's not playing aggressively? 

Also, Tinsley can't be 0-9 because ESPN said he hit that one three. He needs to realize that he's not a shooter and that he's a passer, otherwise, he'll continue to get benched.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Dec 11 vs Kings: Croshere made 21pts and took 8rebs


I was being sarcastic, but thanks for the info nonetheless.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Jermaine O'neal made 26ft 3-pointer 4:48 in 1st qtr


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> Jermaine O'neal made 26ft 3-pointer 4:48 in 1st qtr


He can hit a 20 ft jumper, I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

46-36 with 10:57 to go in the 3rd


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Foster 11pts/10rebs


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster's grabbed 3 rebounds already this quarter 

50-39 Pacers with 8:50 left


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Foster's grabbed 3 rebounds already this quarter
> 
> 50-39 Pacers with 8:50 left


and he has made 6-8pts this quarter too


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

51-39 with 7:52 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> and he has made 6-8pts this quarter too


Seriously? Wow. I think the last game I actually watched Foster scored like our first 6 points of the game; I guess he's able to score a few quickly.

51-41 with 7:31 left


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

First 7 pacers' 3rd quarter points are made by Foster (FG: 5-5)

Jermaine 6-16
Tinsley 2-14
Reggie 1-7
Croshere 4-4
Freddy 0-2
Harrison 1-1
Johnson 0-2
Curry 0-1


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 81
Nets- 75
4:56 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

88-77 Pacers
1:38 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't be here for the 2nd half of the game, every time I tried to load a page, it just said that it had timed out.

Anyway, we're up 92-80 with 59 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

94-81 with 50 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

95-81 with 31 seconds left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers win! It was nice listening to the radio for a change. Kind of quaint.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 96-83

Pacers Fan- 4
StephenJackson- 9
PacersguyUSA- 13
Bird Fan33- 6
NTP- 10
Turkish Delight- 12
Jama- 11
Jermaniac Fan- 17

Winner- Me


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Pacers win! It was nice listening to the radio for a change. Kind of quaint.


You're lucky 1070 comes in for you, it doesn't come in for me anywhere.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gill and JJ only played 1 minute tonight (Bird Fan sighs, and shakes his head).


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> You're lucky 1070 comes in for you, it doesn't come in for me anywhere.


Loud and clear for me. Next time maybe I could stream it to you if you want.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Tinsley- 15/4/7/3 5-18 shooting
Reggie- 8/1/7/1
JO- 31/7/2/1/1 Fouled Out
Curry- 0/1/2/2
Foster- 16/16

Freddie- 5/7/2/2/1
AJ- 0/3/4/2
Croshere- 17/2/1/2
Harrison- 3/3/1/2
Gill- 1 minute
JJ- 1 minute (What's up with this? He goes from being a starter to getting 1 minute per game)
Edwards- 1/1

VC- 25/8/3/1
Kidd- 4/11/10/2
RJ- 20/6/4/2
Collins- 5/8/1/2
Krstic- 4/1/1


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Loud and clear for me. Next time maybe I could stream it to you if you want.


Ok, cool.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Bird Fan's deep look into the stats:*

Eddie Gill and James Jones both played a minute (Bird Fan sighs, and shakes his head)

Austin Croshere had 17 points in 18 minutes.

Michael Curry played 20 minutes and had 0 points (you at least expect him to get 1 don't you?). Amazing stat: 5 personal fouls (too slow, ehh?).

Reggie had only 8 points, but he had 7 assists.

Jermaine scored 31.

Foster had another double-double, 16 points and 16 boards. 

Pacers had a total of 14 turnovers, while the Nets had 19.

Pacers had 14 fast break points, while the Nets had 13.

Pacers had 40 points in the paint, Nets had 28.

Richard Jefferson had a technical foul in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Foster had a double-double in the first half (ended with 16 points and 16 boards).


No, Foster had like 6 rebounds in the first quarter and didn't get another one until the 3rd. Still a nice game, though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Foster had like 6 rebounds in the first quarter and didn't get another one until the 3rd. Still a nice game, though.


Oh, I thought I saw that in the 3rd quarter he had 16, so I thought he would've just had at least 10 at the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought I saw that in the 3rd quarter he had 16, so I thought he would've just had at least 10 at the half.


Knowing Foster he probably did have 16 rebounds in the 3rd quarter. He can get about 12 in a quarter if the other team is shooting bad enough.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I missed the game, but I guess it didn't matter. Looks like we took this one easily.


----------

